# Still waiting on state approval



## Gr33n_ey.d_goddess (Aug 4, 2010)

Where can I go to check and see why it is taking so long to get approved to take my NREMT test.  Have registered with NREMT and State of FL...Below is what the NREMT.org has been saying

NREMT QC: Application Accepted 
Course Completion: Course Completion Verified 
Practical Skills Verification: Practical Skills Verified 
Application Payment: Paid in Full 
State Approval: Pending

It has been a few months...Thanks


----------



## emtstudent04 (Aug 4, 2010)

Call them and ask them. I'm sure they will be able to give you viable information. Doesn't hurt to call people and actually make verbal contact.


----------



## livewiremaxx (Aug 9, 2010)

i know with my state it was the county EMS office that I had to go through to get the approval to take the test.  I mean, the EMS office had to forward the appropriate documents of classes to NREMT to show I am ready for the testing phase.


----------



## jerm (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm in FL and this same thing happened to me.  My program ended in April and I am just now taking my exam next week on the 19th.  For some reason they said they didn't have a copy of my CPR card and school diploma.  

Below is some info I found on www.floridashealth.com  I hope it helps!

*All issues related to EMT and Paramedic certifications should be sent to:
*Florida Department of Health
Division of Medical Quality Assurance
EMT/Paramedic Certification Office
4052 Bald Cypress Way, Bin C85
Tallahassee, FL 32399-3285
Phone (850) 488-0595 
Fax: 850-921-6365
Web: www.doh.state.fl.us/mqa/EMT-Paramedic


----------



## Oiball (Aug 18, 2010)

jerm said:


> I'm in FL and this same thing happened to me.  My program ended in April and I am just now taking my exam next week on the 19th.  For some reason they said they didn't have a copy of my CPR card and school diploma.



Did you mail them the hard copies with the cover sheets they provide on the web site?  It took about a week for me to get my authorization to test.


----------



## JH-EMT (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not tryin to hate on florida, but i live here and their registry is awful.  I had nothing but problems with their web site.  I had to create an acount 4 times. I followed every single step they asked me, and I still had a really hard time.  However, the state will automatically approve your registration once you get your national registry.  Be patient, you've waited this long a couple more weeks wont kill you.  I thought for sure I failed the test because it cut me off around 78 questions, and one day i got my license in the mail. best wishes! let me know when you find out.  Good luck.


----------



## chilipepper25 (Oct 28, 2010)

I too am waiting for state approval (Florida) - did you guys write a letter to the state office and they replied with the pertinent info? I sent an email asking whether or not I had to snail mail them anything paperwork-wise; no reply thus far. Does the school that I attended have to mail the state office our diplomas/cpr cards? It took long enough for the school to issue the diploma lol, I know it will be a while if indeed they must send the state hard copies!


----------

